# glabels and GPT



## Jago (Jan 14, 2010)

What is considered the "proper" way to combine using glabel to label disks and GPT partitioning? If I do it like this:


```
glabel label -v disk00 /dev/ad1
gpart create -s GPT /dev/ad1
<create partitions>
```

Then I am guessing that writing out the partition table will overwrite the last sector, deleting the glabel metadata, correct?

So should I instead do this:


```
gpart create -s GPT /dev/ad1
<create partitions>
glabel label -v disk00 /dev/ad1
```

But won't the label overwrite a part of partition data? Or, should I instead do this:


```
glabel label -v disk00 /dev/ad1
gpart create -s GPT [B]/dev/label/disk00[/B]
<create partitions>
```

And from that point on, always avoid ever dealing with the disk device directly, only ever accessing and modifying it through the label?


----------



## Jago (Jan 14, 2010)

Additionally, the gpart manpage refers to "logical blocks" in a couple of places. Am I right in thinking these parts actually refer to "sectors", because both seem to be 512 bytes?


----------



## oliver@ (Jan 15, 2010)

I used this:


```
gpart create -s GPT da0
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs da0
newfs -U -o time  -f 8192 -b 65536 /dev/da0p1
tunefs -L files da0p1
```

This worked well (use tunefs for ufs filesystems instead of glabel to get the label below /dev/ufs instead of /dev/label)


----------

